# how does your maltese like to sleep?



## Graciella Louisa (May 5, 2010)

Gracie is always found in coosy little corners and such. if i put her on my bed and leave for a minute, i usually find her on the head dent of my feather pillow. she loves how coosy the little spot is for her! please post some pics of how your maltese likes to sleep!

sorry that i dont have any pictures, but for some reason my pics wont upload. ill try again tomorrow!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

*When Halle Rose is in the bed with me she eith snuggles into mt back or lies at the foot of the bed on 1 of her pillows.*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Mia sleeps on my neck  but um Leo, all day long he will either be on my lap, or if I am up and about, he picks a bed in whatever room I'm in, but when it's bed time, for real, he says "night all", and dives into his cave bed, and doesn't reappear until morning. Here he is

















He burrows even deeper then that, I throughout the night, I lift up the top, just to make sure the little guy is okay. He snores the night away in it.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo never really curls up - he loves to stretch out. He always either sleeps on his side or if its a deep sleep he'll sleep on his back!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not a Malt, but I sleep curled up in a kitty teepee during the day. At night I stretch out end-to-end with my tummy right up against my mommy!


----------



## tonicoombs (Jul 21, 2010)

Jasper loves to sleep on his back, paws in the air, with his body pushed up right next to me. Here's a couple of pics of him napping in his playpen when he was a baby.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe! The sleeping fluffs are just so cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Prince Rocky owns the sofa at my house*

He loves to sleep on the throw or pillows on the sofa. :innocent: You see, the sofa is not cushiony enough for the Prince. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Graciella Louisa (May 5, 2010)

all your babies are too cute! gracie also loves to sleep on her back!


----------



## Graciella Louisa (May 5, 2010)

and she is the same way with the couch and my bed. she has to be on pillows and blankets to be perfectly comfortable! she is such a little princess!


----------

